# Canada to Install 1,000 MW Solar Plant In Balochistan



## shah1398

*CANADA TO INSTALL 1,000 MW SOLAR PLANT IN BALOCHISTAN*
Posted by Parvez Jabri


 

 






44







QUETTA: Canada will establish a solar plant having capacity of 1,000 MW in Balochistan to help resolving the power shortfall issue of the province.

*According to a statement issued by the provincial government, here on Saturday, an agreement has been inked between the Canadian and Balochistan governments.*

*"Under the powers obtained after passage of 18th Amendment into the Constitution, the Balochistan government directly approached the Canadian government to invest in energy sector in the province," it said.*

Chief Secretary Balochistan and Chairman Board of Investment played important role in reaching agreement in this regard.

Under the agreement, the Canadian firm will establish solar energy power plant(s) of 50 MW capacities in different areas of Balochistan, respectively.

http://www.brecorder.com/top-news/p...stall-1000-mw-solar-plant-in-balochistan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Canada will establish a solar plant having *capacity* of 1000 MW in Balochistan to help *resolving* the power shortfall issue of the province.*

According to a statement issued by the provincial government here on Saturday, an agreement has been inked between the Canadian and Balochistan governments.

Under the powers obtained after passage of 18th Amendment to the Constitution, the Balochistan government directly approached the Canadian government to invest in the energy sector in the province, it said.

Chief Secretary Balochistan and Chairman Board of Investment played an important role in reaching agreement in this regard.

Under the agreement, the Canadian firm will establish solar energy power plant of 50 MW capacities in different areas of Balochistan respectively.

Pakistan's economy has been hobbled by energy shortages over the past decade, with businesses saying they deter foreign investment and hurt productivity.


https://www.geo.tv/latest/108876-Canada-to-install-1000-MW-solar-plant-in-Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

With Canada Kuwait Firm is Also gonna Make one Solar Power Plant in Quetta

*Kuwait firm will establish Solar energy plant in Quetta*

*QUETTA, Pakistan: The Balochistan government and EnerTek, a firm from Kuwait, have inked a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) at Chief Minister Secretariat to establish solar energy plant in Quetta to meet the electricity requirement in the provincial capital.*

Secretary Energy, Government of Balochistan, Khaleeq Kayani and Chief Executive of Kuwait Firm, Abdullah Al-Matari put their signatures on the MoU. Under the agreement, Kuwait firm will invest in Quetta to generate electricity through solar energy.

Earlier, a delegation of the Kuwait firm headed by Al-Matari called on Chief Minister Balochistan, Nawab Sanaullah Khan Zehri. He told the ChiefMinister that his firm would establish a solar energy plant in Quetta which would gradually generate 50 MW to 500 MW electricity.

He said that the company had also interested in establishing solar power houses in coastal areas of Balochistan and also in those areas, where electricity was provided to people through power generators.

He offered the services of company to convert agricultural tube-wells of Balochistan on solar energy.

The Chief Minister welcomed the Kuwaiti investment in Balochistan. He said that Balochistan Board of Investment and Balochistan Energy Company had been established to attractinvestment in energy sector.

On the occasion, Chief Secretary Balochistan, Saifullah Chattah said that the province had allocated Rs 2.50 billion in its financial budget for conversion of agricultural tube-wells on solar energy.

Senator, Saifullah Magsi, Additional Chief Secretary (Planning and Development), Daud Barech, Secretary Finance, Captain (retd) Akbar Hussain Durrani, Senior Member, Board of Revenue, Qamar Masood, Commissioner Quetta, Qamber Dashti and other officials were present.

_Source: APP_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

very good development


----------



## AsianLion

Interesting to see, 20 more dams are being build in balochistan plus foreign investment.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great initiative 1,000 MW is a big number

I think Terbella Dam makes 3,500-4,000MW output and that too billions in 60's


----------



## Mo12

Thats weird, China are leaders in making solar panels. How did Canada win this contract?


----------



## Zee-shaun

Mo12 said:


> Thats weird, China are leaders in making solar panels. How did Canada win this contract?



China heads the CPEC and gets most of the projects without bidding process. Since they are the investors, they decide how CPEC money is spent.

But the CPEC itself will become a catalyst for FDI for third parties hence growing interest from abroad to participate in this lucrative market.

[Troll mode on] Somebody pls send some Hajmola to Delhi before the constipation strikes in [/Troll mode off]


----------

